
Sean Corfield, Clojure Contrib, and “real world Clojure” - raju
http://mostlylazy.com/2011/11/08/episode-0-0-1-sean-corfield-clojure-contrib-and-real-world-clojure/
======
zephjc
Nicely done!

One of the things I've seen happen to a lot of technically-oriented podcasts
is they become irregular and then eventually disappear.

I think with a topic like Clojure you have a lot to discuss, since it's
rapidly evolving. If you can't find people to interview or the community has
been otherwise slow, you can always talk about facets of Clojure (threading &
STM, etc).

------
nickik
I listen to a lot of podcasts and its fantastic to have one about clojure.
Sometimes this kind of podcaste (spezially new ones) have a stif tone but I
liked the conversationel interviewing style in this one.

The only bad thing I have to say is the length. I like it if the podcasts are
longer.

~~~
seancorfield
Glad you liked Chas's interview style!

Length is a tricky one. I rarely get time to listen to a whole hour in one go
so I actually prefer 20-30 minute episodes. Looks like the average length of
all the podcasts I have in iTunes (427 episodes of various shows) is ~35
minutes so that covers quite a range of lengths.

~~~
nickik
The german podcaster Tim Pritlove does Shows that sometimes take up to 4h.
Because the guest had a couple hourse to explain a topic you could really get
understand the topic and thanks to that I picked up Lisp (actually Dylan).

If you speak german and are intressted in PLs:

Dylan: <http://chaosradio.ccc.de/cre031.html>

Lisp: <http://chaosradio.ccc.de/cre084.html>

C++: <http://chaosradio.ccc.de/cre063.html>

------
puredanger
I liked the part where you talked about Clojure/West
(<http://clojurewest.org>).

~~~
puredanger
:)

------
j45
Nice interview

~~~
cemerick
Thanks, glad you liked it. This should just be the start of things. :-)

